# Cómo presento a mis padres mi nueva novia



## alex_vkcr

Hallo!

¡Es mi primer post en el foro Español-Deutsch, espero que sea correcto!

Estaba estudiando a través de una plataforma de idiomas gratuita bastante bien consolidada y me crucé con la siguiente frase:
"Sie stellt mich ihrem Bruder nicht vor"

La traducción de la frase anterior es: Ella no me presenta a su hermano y quedé algo asombrado por la complejidad de mis próximo reto y el nivel que está alcanzando mi alemán 
Así que me dispuse a aprender sobre el verbo alemán 'vorstellen' y vi que es un verbo que requiere tanto dativo como acusativo pero no tengo claro cómo deben ser aplicados al mismo tiempo y me propuse intentar traducir la siguiente frase que además titula este post:

"Cómo presento a mis padres mi nueva novia" 

Mi intento de traducción (probablemente erróneo) es el siguiente

"Wie stelle ich meine Eltern meiner neu Freundin"

Creo que "meine Eletern" debe ser en acusativo y "meiner neu Freundin" en dativo.

Me gustaría si es posible no solamente una traducción, sino alguna ayuda para saber cuál es el objeto que debe usar dativo y cual debe usar acusativo, y de paso ayuda con las declinaciones del caso dativo para los adjetivos y sustantivos femeninos (el caso de "meine neu Freundin").

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Peterdg

La persona que está introducida va en acusativo. La persona a la que se introduce alguien va en dativo. (Como en español: sin embargo, si eres leísta, eso na va a ayudarte)


----------



## germanloge

Alex la frase correcta, si es una pregunta seria:

Wie stelle ich *meinen Eltern* *meine neue Freundin* vor?

En alemán la regla es cuando los nombres (sustantivos) no han sido reemplazados por un pronombre, dativo antes de acusativo. 
Puedes recordarlo como "personas antes de cosas".

El verbo vorstellen es separable, asi que procura recordar colocar el prefijo "vor" al final de la frase.

Saludos,

Ana


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Und die Endungen sehen so aus:
eine/meine/die neue Freundin (Nom.)
einer/meiner/der neuen Freundin (Dat.)


----------



## kunvla

Cómo les presento a mis padres [= dativo] mi nueva novia [= acusativo]
Wie stelle ich meinen Eltern [= Dativ] meine neue Freundin [= Akkusativ] vor?

Cómo le presento a mi nueva novia [= dativo] mis padres [= acusativo]
Wie stelle ich meiner neuen Freundin [= Dativ] meine Eltern [= Akkusativ] vor?​
Saludos,


----------



## alex_vkcr

germanloge said:


> Alex la frase correcta, si es una pregunta seria:
> 
> Wie stelle ich *meinen Eltern* *meine neue Freundin* vor?
> 
> En alemán la regla es cuando los nombres (sustantivos) no han sido reemplazados por un pronombre, dativo antes de acusativo.
> Puedes recordarlo como "personas antes de cosas".
> 
> El verbo vorstellen es separable, asi que procura recordar colocar el prefijo "vor" al final de la frase.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Ana


¡Muchas graicas por esta regla! Me gustaría saber si la he entendido correctamente, según lo que yo he entendido estos ejemplos serían correctos:

Él lee el menú a la gente
Er liest den Leute[= Dativ] das Menu[= Akkusativ] vor

Él se lo lee a la gente
Er liest es[= Akkusativ] den Leute[= Dativ] vor


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Entendiste bien. Sólo que el dativo de "a la gente" es "den Leuten", así que

Él lee el menú a la gente
Er liest den Leuten[= Dativ] das Menu[= Akkusativ] vor

Él se lo lee a la gente
Er liest es[= Akkusativ] den Leuten[= Dativ] vor


----------



## elroy

Aber "Men*u*" ist mit Ausnahme der Schweiz eine veraltete Form. In Deutschland heißt es heutzutage "Men*ü*".


----------



## asti76

Yo traduiría "menu" como "Speisekarte", es decir "Er liest den Leuten die Speisekarte vor.". Pero estoy de acuerdo con el resto que ha escrito susanainboqueixon.


----------

